# Extrusion Press



## JaguarB (Dec 23, 2009)

I have started a 2 year project to make a 1:12 working model of an extrusion press check my web site http://www.boscott.co.uk/ At the moment I am doing the drawings warmer in the house than the workshop


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Paul

Sounds like an interesting project, in my other life I use to do a fair bit of extrusions work, that press looks like it pulls a fair tonnage does it have a transfer rail to feed the slugs, with multi tool stations.

Cheers

Stew


----------



## joeby (Dec 23, 2009)

This should be an interesting thread, and I admire your ambition! Quite an undertaking.

 I worked in the draw & extrusion die department at Cerro / Titan Metals for a while as a diemaker, and later moved into the forging die department. At the time they had extrusion presses from 750 ton to 5500 ton capacity.


Kevin


----------



## jack.39 (Dec 29, 2009)

I worked for a time for a factory which used extrusion machines to form Venetian blind slats! The material to start with was a mixture of plastic and wood sawdust. The extrusion heads had twin tapered screws within them, driven by variable-speed motors through heavy geartrains. To keep the product adequately straight, it had to be quickly cooled while carefully guided as it fed from the head, within transparent plastic-encased troughs with cold water squirting everywhere.

The actual process combined with the absolute need for 24/7 production amounted to a good dose of madness! jack


----------



## JaguarB (Jan 19, 2010)

New page added to http://www.boscott.co.uk see News Cuttings


----------



## kvom (Jan 19, 2010)

Quite an ambitious project!  :bow:

I just got my Halo model working -- not as nice looking as yours.


----------



## JaguarB (Jan 24, 2010)

I have added the draftsman to the drawing so that you can more readly see the scale http://www.boscott.co.uk/drawings.html





Paul Boscott


----------



## hobby (Jan 24, 2010)

I just went to your website, and read the news clipping.

I give you tremendous credit sir, for this ambitious project, and all the great planning that your doing in preparation for this build.

Tremendous credit to you sir... th_wav


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 6, 2010)

Paul,
Very ambitious project wow. I read your want list and I might have one of the answers. There are several styles of checker plate but if the diamond pattern will work 1:12 scale can be found here: http://www.realtrains.com/locoparts1.html#6
Dan


----------



## JaguarB (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello All

Project on schedule drawings 90% complete and first two parts made see www.boscott.co.uk]http//.www.boscott.co.uk [/url]
Paul


----------



## JaguarB (May 3, 2010)

I have been re drawing my 1:1 master drawing to 1/12 and modifing it to use standard o-rings and tubes


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 4, 2010)

At last a weekend in the workshop see http://www.boscott.co.uk/modelphotos.html





I can now see that it will work as a model tha assembly you see is the top half of a butt shear it is 5" long

Paul


----------



## stefang (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, those parts look extremely clean and precise machined...

I will follow your work 

Stefan


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 25, 2010)

Model finish

How accurately should a model reflect the finish of the original?

The quandary that I have is that the finish on the actual extrusion press that I am making as a 1/12 scale model is in some places where it did not matter is to say the least is rough some of the parts have been flame cut and the rough edges smoothed of with an angle grinder though the mating faces were surface ground. see http://www.boscott.co.uk/photos.html I have heard the fitters at the time refer to this as Russian tank manufacture (a reference to the system where the finish is only controlled by the actual engineering requirement to minimise workshop hours) 

My question to you as model engineers is should I reproduce the machine as it actually was or should I improve the look of the finish to a better standard?

Paul


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 25, 2010)

Paul,

I have a few views on model finishes, and they maybe don't coincide with yours. 

Because of the reduction in scale, it would be very difficult to produce the exact flame cut patterns of heavy engineering, so I personally would reproduce the model to look like a 'perfect' version, otherwise you could have it ending up looking like a ragbag model, where it looks like you couldn't be bothered to finish it. I think it is called artistic license.

Of course, if it was going for display as an exact copy, and lots of pictures of the original were shown, featuring the very rough finishes, then I don't know how I personally would cope with it, as I have never had to do that. A very difficult decision on your part, and I think, only you can make it.

Now if things were a cast finish, I would try to replicate some sort of roughness on it, just to simulate the surface, say grit blasting the areas that weren't machined on the original. But very fine coats of paint need to be used as the effect would soon be lost.

Just a few of my thoughts, and things are looking great up to now.

Bogs


----------



## JaguarB (Sep 12, 2010)

The press drawings are now about 90% complete. 12-09-10 Getting on with the project made a bit every couple on nights over the last few weeks




Butt Shear Parts




Butt Shear Assembly




Butt Shear Top




The studs nuts and bolts are 12BA

Check my website http://www.boscott.co.uk look as the last photo of the actual press

Paul Boscott


----------



## JaguarB (Nov 14, 2010)

To make this model casting I have machined the shape from solid then masking the areas to remain machined grit blasted the rest to try to simulate a cast finish comments please

Paul


----------



## steamer (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks cast to me..... 

What an interesting subject!

Dave


----------



## JaguarB (Jan 1, 2011)

01-01-11 Made the container cylinder ends and prepared ready for painting the one on the left was grit blasted using 190 grit the one on the right using 80 grit I will see which paints up the better


----------



## Royal Viking (Jan 1, 2011)

JaguarB  said:
			
		

> To make this model casting I have machined the shape from solid then masking the areas to remain machined grit blasted the rest to try to simulate a cast finish comments please
> 
> Paul



It looks realistic. The radius along with the sand blasted surface does make it look more like it came from a sand casting.


----------



## JaguarB (Jan 12, 2011)

Been out in the workshop again these are the container pistons and rods


----------



## JaguarB (Feb 27, 2011)

These nine tie rod nuts have taken three weekends to complete, I have included the drawing and a picture of the actual nuts. The larger model nuts at 1/12 scale weigh 80 grams each so the real thing would weigh 12 * 12 * 12 * 80g =138Kg so I have modeled over a tonne of steel saying it like that three weekends is not so bad. The next thing is 24 10BA * 5/8 bolts and nuts to clamp them. PS the tie rods do not yet exist.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Paul
Your previous models are really lovely 
a collection to be proud of !! 
Pete


----------



## JaguarB (Mar 14, 2011)

Been out in the Workshop this evening working on some of the smaller bits


----------



## RManley (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, Im very impressed with the quality of the work so far. This should make a very interesting model and now that spring seems to have sprung there is no excuse for not getting into the workshop 

Rob.


----------



## JaguarB (May 2, 2011)

Made some more parts over the holiday
Main ram and holder 5 pads and the control desk bracket
Its a lot harder and takes more time than I first thought making my own model design and then scale drawings


----------



## T70MkIII (May 3, 2011)

JaguarB  said:
			
		

> Its a lot harder and takes more time than I first thought making my own model design and then scale drawings


But it's looking soooo good! Looking forward to your next installment.


----------



## JaguarB (Jun 19, 2011)

19-06-11 The three tie bars 18" long 1" dia one with nuts fitted and their C spanner


----------



## JaguarB (Oct 2, 2012)

News on 02-10-12 after some life changing events I have started on the press again Billet loader pivot





See www.boscott.co.uk


----------



## JaguarB (Apr 27, 2013)

billet ramp


----------



## schilpr (Apr 28, 2013)

Good to see you are back at it, impressive project. 

Early on in my career I was involved with the building of the real deal, an extruded that is, still a great memory and experience.


----------



## JaguarB (Dec 26, 2013)

Main frame left and right backbone 16 inches long


----------



## JaguarB (Dec 27, 2013)

27-12-13 An easy bit to finish the evening "well it is Christmas" 1:12 Billet 0.5833 dia x 2.125 long


----------



## idahoan (Dec 27, 2013)

Great to see some progress on this very interesting project. Not the type of thing you see everyday and your workmanship is supurb; which makes it just that much more enjoyable.

Thanks for posting,
Dave


----------



## JaguarB (Feb 23, 2014)

Good day in the workshop frames (16 inches long) pressure washed to remove flux, dried, sandblasted to remove rust and burnt on flux and finished then painted with red oxide


----------



## JaguarB (May 14, 2014)

First trial assembly of the 1:12 scale 1600T Fielding extrusion press


----------



## Jasonb (May 15, 2014)

Good to see some more progress on this one, always good when you can start bolting bits together.

J


----------



## JaguarB (Dec 20, 2014)

Second assembly of the 1:12 scale 1600T Fielding extrusion press
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trial assembly of the 1:12 scale 1600T Fielding extrusion press


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 20, 2014)

As I sit here I am looking at my 70% finished two year project started in 2010. As well as another started in 2013 that I haven't touched in a year.

Life keeps changing my time tables.  UUUgh..!

A very different project for sure. Looks great, nice work.


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 15, 2018)

Work on the press continues But I have been distracted see
http://www.boscott.co.uk


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 15, 2018)

Trying to post an image from    http://www.boscott.co.uk/images/scalepress.jpg But its not showing ?????

But see http://www.boscott.co.uk for the delay of the project


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 16, 2018)

JaguarB said:


> Trying to post an image from    http://www.boscott.co.uk/images/scalepress.jpg But its not showing ?????
> 
> But see http://www.boscott.co.uk for the delay of the project



With the new forum software you can just drag and drop images into your post - no need for links and tags. if you do want to use a URL, click on the 'mountain' icon in the toolbar at the top of your post composition window and insert the URL and it should work.

Great job on the press so far - I've never seen it before and it looks incredible!


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 26, 2020)

Now fitted pipe work and valves done its first extrusion


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 26, 2020)




----------

